# Alpencross 2007 - wer, wann, wolang, wie war's



## ]:-> (25. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also jetzt muss ich doch mal ein Thema aufmachen, man liest hier in so vielen unterschiedlichen Freds was ihr so alles in den nächsten Wochen an AC's plant, oder schon gefahren seid. Bin mir sicher dass sich die ein oder anderen IBC'ler auch unterwegs treffen, also einfach mal reinschreiben, wann, wolang, Ziel...was eben so interessant ist. 
Und danach natürlich auch wie's war !
Bin mal gespannt wiviele man so sieht...und natürlich noch mehr die Berichte danach...

Kumpel + ich
Start: So, 05.08.2007 Garmisch, im groben auf der Albrecht Route:
         -Landeck (Pians)
         -Bodenalpe
         -Sesvennahütte
         -St. Maria
         -Grosio
         -Ponte di Legno
         -Madonna
         -Riva (12.08.)


----------



## MTBMax (25. Juli 2007)

Servus,

bei uns geht's am Sonntag (28.7.) los. Rückkehr wieder am Sonntag (5.8.). Siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289978

Wir sind zu zweit. Ist unser dritter gemeinsamer Transalp. Daher ein eingespieltes Team. Jeder für sich hat noch a bisserl mehr.

Wird eine Runde mit Start/Ziel St. Anton. Südliche Wendemarke ist die Bernina-Gruppe.

Folgende ungefähre Etappenplanung (hm/km sind nur geschätzt):

1. Tag: St. Anton - Jamtal Hütte, 1900/40
2.: -> Rif. Val di Fraele, 2700/75; Highlights: Futschölpass, Pass da Costainas, Passo Val Mora
3.: -> Rif. Cà Runcasch (Bernina), 2400/70; Passo Val Viola, Passo Canciano
4.: -> Casaccia (bei Malojapass), 1700/50; Passo del Muretto
5.: -> Radons (Savognin), 2700/40; Septimerpass/Forcellina, Juf, Pass da Schmorras
6.: -> Skihaus Casanna, 2500/60; Urdenfürggli
7.: -> Lindauer Hütte, 2000/45; Durannapass, Drusentor
8.: -> St. Anton, 1500/50; Silbertal

Die Etappenplanung kann sich bei der Tour verschieben. Das hier ist die Maximalrunde. Wenn's angesagt ist, kürzen wir "Beulen" ab oder nehmen die Rhätische Bahn.

Ich freu mich schon! Berichtet wird danach wieder hier.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (25. Juli 2007)

Heiß war's, ein wenig anstrengend ab und zu aber eigtl. gar nicht so schlimm i.Vgl. zu den letzten Jahren und ziemlich spaßig. Strecke: Transalp Challenge (Hochalmsattel-Plumsjoch-Reith-Kerschbaumer Sattel-Fügen-Loassattel-Weerberg-Geiseljoch-Mayerhofen-Schlegeis-Pfitscherjoch-Brixen-Rodeneckeralm-Eingang Gadertal-Kronplatz-St. Vigil-Ritjoch-Armentara-St. Kassian-Pralongia-Arabba-Padonpaß-Fedaia-Fassatal/Moena-Karerpaß-Obereggen-Passo Feudo-Predazzo-Cavalese/Molina-Manghenpaß-Val Sugana-Kaiserjägerweg-Passo Sommo-Folgaria-Serrada-Mt. Finonchio-Rovereto-Patone-Passo Bordala (jedes Jahr aufs Neue wieder zum KOTZEN !!!)-St. Barbara-Bolognano-Riva)


----------



## gerald_ruis (26. Juli 2007)

Aaaalso...

..wir, das sind Jürgen & ich, starten am kommenden Sonntag den 29.07.

*Die Route:*

Schliersee - Spitzingsee - Valepp - Pinegg - Kramsach - Brixlegg - Zillertal - Kaltenbach -Mayrhofen
Mayrhofen - Schlegeispeicher - Pfitscher Joch - St. Jakob Gde. Pfitsch
St. Jakob Gde. Pfitsch - Pfunderer Joch - Pustertal - Rodeneck - Lüsen
Lüsen - St. Magdalena - Broglesalm - St. Ulrich
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]St. Ulrich[/FONT] - [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Seiseralm[/FONT] - [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Moena[/FONT] - [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Lago Paneveggio[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Lago Paneveggio[/FONT] - Val Venegia - Passo Rolle - San Martino - Lago Calaita - Canale San Bovo - Passo Brocon
Passo Brocon - San Donato - Fonzaso - Monte Grappa - Bassano del Grappa
ca. 420km 13.000 hm

*Weitere Infos auf unserer Page:* www.alpencross.biz


----------



## soederbohm (26. Juli 2007)

Bei uns (mir und 1 bis 4 Freunden) gehts am 11.8. los; Rückkehr am 18. oder 19.

1. Tag: Kurz vor 7 mit dem zug von MUC nach Oberstdorf - Schrofenpass - Freiburger Hütte
2. Tag: Kristberg - Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte
3. Tag: Fimberpass - Val d'Uina - Sesvennahütte
4. Tag: Laatsch - Naturns - Naturnser Alm - Vigiljoch
5. Tag: Ultental - Rabbijoch - Hasselgruber Hütte
6. Tag: Malé - Tuenno - Riffugio Graffer
7. Tag: Vallesinella - Bregn da l'Ors - Torbole

Insg. wohl rund 430km und 14.000hm.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SidTheMighty (26. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute, das wird ja richtig voll in den Alpen ;-)
Ich fahre mit 2 Kumpels auch am Samstag den 28.07 los und zwar auf folgender Route, die ursprünglich
auch schon von Trautbrg hier im Forum beschrieben wurde.


(1) Ehrwald - Via Claudia - Imst - Piller Höhe - Pfunders
ca. 1300 Höhenmeter, ca. 75 km

	Am ersten Tag heißt es bis jetzt unspektakulär Kilometer fressen. 
	Kennt da jemand Verbesserungen?   Ist die Fahrt von der Pillerhöhe nach Pfunds auch auf Trails zu machen, wenn ja wo, wenn nein:
	Gibt es hier irgendwelche Alternativen, schönere Sachen einzubauen und evtl. die Pillerhöhe wegzulassen?
	(Wäre wahrscheinlich nur mit Umweg über Landeck möglich aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand ein paar schöne Trails in der Richtung)

(2) Pfunders - Samnaun - Zeblasjoch - Heidelberger Hütte (2260)
ca. 1900 Höhenmeter ca. 36 km

(3) Heidelberger Hütte - Fimbapass (2608) - Scoul (1200) - S-Charl (1810)
Costainas Pass (2251) - Val Müstair - Müstair (1250)
ca. 1750 Höhenmeter ca. 65 km

	Hier noch ein paar Fragen: 
		- Wie fährt man am besten vom Ende der Fimerpassabfahrt (1811 bei Griosch) nach Scoul. 
		  Trail wäre auch cool. (Bei VNA soll irgendwas sein ). 
		- Bei Lü ist ja ein richtiges kleines Wegenetz, wo genau fangen die guten Trails an und wo genau kommt man raus?
	    Alternativ überlegen wir auch die Cruschetta zu nehmen anstatt über Constains und dann eben Lü zu fahren.
	    Weiß jemand ob Cruschetta lohnt oder sind die Trails bei Lü definitiv interessanter?


(4) Müstair - Sta. Maria (1375) - Umbrail Pass (2500) - Stilfser Joch (2758) -
Dreisprachenspitze (2843) - Goldseetrail - Furkelhütte - Trafoi - Franzenshöhe
ca. 2100 Höhenmeter ca. 40 km

(5) Franzenshöhe - Stilfser Joch - Dreisprachenspitze - Umbrail - Bocchetta di Forcola (2768) -
Trail zum Lago di Cancano - Lago di Cancano (1884)
ca. 1200 Höhenmeter ca. 40 km

(6) Lago di Cancano - Passo di Verva - Grosio - San Bernardo - Rifugio La Baita (1866)
ca. 1700 Höhenmeter ca. 35 km

(7) Rifugio La Baita - Passo del Alpe (2450) - Gavia Passstrasse (1900) - Gavia Pass (2621) -
Pezzo (1565) - Rif Angelino Bozzi (2478)
ca. 1850 Höhenmeter ca. 35 km

(8) Rif Angelino Bozzi - Forcellina di Montozzo (2613 m) - Lago di Pian Palu - Pejo (1580) -
Ossana - Dimaro (ca. 800) - Rifugio Graffer (2261)
ca. 1730 Höhenmeter ca. 58 km

(9) Rifugio Graffer (2261) - Passo Bregn del Ors - Rifugio Ghedina - Mte Misone - Arco

    Auch hier haben wir noch ein paar Schwierigkeiten den Trail auf der Karte zu finden, da es wieder mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt.
    Zweigt man gleich von der Forststrasse weg Richtung Osten oder quert man einfach ab und zu die Strasse ?

    Val Nambi: Hier soll es ein paar gute Trails geben. Kennt jemand die und kann mir sagen wo genau die sind?

So viel zu unserer Route. Wenn jemand irgendwo gleichtzeitig unterwegs ist schreibt doch kurz ne PM.
Für Tips zu den Fragen wäre ich natürlich auch sehr sehr dankbar ;-)

Viele Grüße, Martin


----------



## chaot (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wir (8 Leute) sind mittlerweile wieder zurück.
Start war der 11.7.
Einen Tag zuvor hatte es am Krimmler Tauernpass  40 cm Schnee "hingehaut". Damit war unser Hauptübergang unpassierbar.
Innerhalb von wenigen Stunden mußte eine Alternativroute ausgesucht werden und 8 Leute informiert werden.

Unsere Notroute war dann
1. Tag: Achenkirch - Achensee - Wiesing - Zillertal - Mayrhofen - Ghs. Breitlahner
2.Tag: Pfitscherjoch - Pfunderer Joch - St. Vigil- Le dla Creda
3.Tag: Pederü - Faneshütte Limojoch - Col Locia - Kassian - Pralongia
4. Tag: Arabba - Bindelweg - Sellajochhaus
5. Tag: Friedrich Augustweg - Schlermüberschreitung - Knüppelsteig - Karerpass
6.Tag: Moena - Cavalese - Manghenpass - Levico Terme
7. Tag: Kaiserjägerweg - Folgaria - Rovereto - Riva.

Wir waren in 2 unabhängig voneinander fahrenden Gruppen unterwegs, die auch zum Teil unterschiedliche Routen gefahren sind.

Tourbericht gibts hier


Durch die witterungsbedingte Änderung in der Routenführung am Anfang hatten wir im weiteren Tourverlauf massiv Probleme.
und auch später gab es noch unangenehme Überraschungen, die uns zwangen, die Strecke massiv zu ändern.

Man kann halt nicht alles daheim am Schreibtisch planen.


Grüße

Manfred


----------



## B.Z. (26. Juli 2007)

Wir (2-3 Leute) fahren vom 27.08 - 03.09.2007 die Albrecht Route:


1.Tag Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Ehrwald - Fern-Pass - Schloss Fernstein - Strad - Imst - Landeck
2.Tag Landeck - St. Anton am Arlberg - Verwall-Tal - Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür -  Ischgl - Fimber-Tal - Bodenalpe
3.Tag Bodenalpe - Fimber-Pass - Vna - Sent - Scoul - S-charl - Pass da Costainas - Lü - St. Maria im Münstertal
4.Tag  St. Maria im Münstertal - Val Mora - Lago Cancano - Arnoga - Passo Verva - Eita - Grosio
5.Tag Grosio - Le Prese - Fumero - Val di Rezzalo - Passo dell' Alpe - Gavia-Pass - Ponte di Legno (Precasaglio)
6.Tag Ponte di Legno (Precasaglio) - Pezzo - Montozzo - Pejo - Fucine - Dimaro - Madonna di Campiglio
7.Tag Madonna di Campiglio - Val d'Agola - Passo Bregn de l'Ors - Val d'Algone - Stenico - Villa Banale - Sarche - Arco - Torbole

LG

Bernd


----------



## SidTheMighty (26. Juli 2007)

Hi Bernd,

kennst Du Details zu den Trails bei Vna und bei Lü ?
Bei Bregn del Ors steht bei uns auch noch ein Fragezeichen bzgl. Trails.
Ne Ahnung wo da der beste Weg ist?
Wir fahren einen Tag später durch als Ihr wenn ich mich nciht verrechnet habe


----------



## gerald_ruis (26. Juli 2007)

SidTheMighty schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> kennst Du Details zu den Trails bei Vna und bei Lü ?
> Bei Bregn del Ors steht bei uns auch noch ein Fragezeichen bzgl. Trails.
> ...


 
Wenns dir hilft, die GPS Daten kannste gerne bei mir runter laden: http://www.alpencross.biz/html/downloads.html


----------



## puremalt (26. Juli 2007)

Hi,
wir sind die klassische Albi-Route vom 08.-14. Juli gefahren, allerdings über Tobadill statt Verwall wegen Regen (zum Glück aber nicht, wie gemeldet, ganztägig Starkregen, sondern nur halbtägig Landregen). Über den Fimberpaß hatten wir dann 10-20 cm Neuschnee bis auf ca. 2000m runter. Also oben nix mit fahren, stattdessen waren wir froh, den Weg zu erkennen.
Ab Engadin blieb's dann trocken, allerdings im Val Mora noch bis 6° kalt. Bis zum Lago wurde es dann immer besser und die abschließende Tremalzo-Tagestour fand dann bei sonnigen 29° statt. 
Also im Nachhinein war das Wetter perfekt für das Gefühl einer Gebirgsüberquerung, auch wenn ich den Fimber gerne gefahren wäre.

@SidTheMighty: ca. 200 m vor Vna geht rechts ein Weg Richtung Kurhaus Sinestra ab (bei zügiger Abfahrt leicht zu verfehlen). Wird zum schmalen Wiesenpfad und dann, nach Verzweigung (angeblich egal, welchen man fährt, wir sind den oberen gefahren) zum verwurzelten Waldtrail (oberer Trail hat eine Stufe, die man herunter tragen muss). Ab Kurhaus dann über kaum befahrenen Fahrweg nach Sent. Empfehlenswert.
Von Lü nach St. Maria gibt's irgendwo im Forum eine genaue Beschreibung für einen Holy Trail. Ich glaub, irgendwo unter dem Stichwort Trautberg-Route. Sind wir aber nicht gefahren, weil wir spät dran waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (27. Juli 2007)

Leute leute, ich platze vor Vorfreude...

...besonders auf die Stelle über die Sesvenna-Scharte, die hier im forum biketechnisch auch noch keinem so recht bekannt war. Sie bietet ja die mgkl. die das Val D'Uina mit dem Pass da Costainas zu verbinden.


ich wünsch allen die jetzt schon starten VIEL SPASS


----------



## gudi18 (27. Juli 2007)

schaut euch mal die seite an www.die-alpencrosser.de oder mit .com

das video haben 2 kollegen von mir gemacht. es kommt bald heraus.


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. Juli 2007)

Alpenüberquerung Wien  Nizza: 
1.) 26 Tage
2.) 2 882 km
3.) 92 989 hm
4.) 144 Pässe


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juli 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Alpenüberquerung Wien  Nizza:
> 1.) 26 Tage
> 2.) 2 882 km
> 3.) 92 989 hm
> 4.) 144 Pässe



      
wahnsinn, noch vor dir, oder schon erlebt?


----------



## anda (27. Juli 2007)

Servus!!!!
Wir (meine Freundin und ich) starten morgen(28.07) in Wattens (nähe Innsbruck-Tirol )!
Los gehts um 6Uhr.
Strecke:
1.Tag-Geiseljoch-Schlegeisspeicher
2.Tag-Pfitscherjoch-Pfundererjoch-Weitental
3.Tag-Natz-Brixen-Albeins-Villnöss
4.Tag-Broglessattel-Adolf Munkelweg-St.Ullrich-Seiseralm-St.Zyprian
5.Tag-Nigerpass-Karerpass-Reiterjoch-Cavalese
6.Tag-Forcola di Val Sorda-Passo Cinque Croci-Agnedo-Santa Giuliana
7.Tag-Kaiserjägerweg-Forte Cherle-Folgaria
8.Tag-Monte Finonchino-Rovereto-Malga Somator-Torbole

17.050Hm, 474km

Juhuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fritzbox (27. Juli 2007)

Viel Spass euch beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessiesaurier (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo und Servus, 

Ich starte am 7. August über die Alpen!
Nachdem sich meine anfänglichen Mitfahrer anders entschlossen haben, starte ich leider alleine. Erst die ganze Vorbereitung und dann nicht fahren, wär schade drum!
Meine Route:
1. Obersdorf - Konstanzer Hütte
2. Konstanzer Hütte - Heidelberger Hütte
3. Heidelberger Hütte - Latsch
4. Latsch - Bormio
5. Bormio - Dimaro 
6. Dimaro - Noch offen (Wahrscheinlich Kaltern) 

Würde mich freuen, jemanden zu treffen, vieleicht die eine oder andere Strecke gemeinsam zu fahren

Gruß an alle,
Michael


----------



## ]:-> (30. Juli 2007)

Leute

ein Tipp: geht eine Woche vor Ac nimmer auf die straße...bleibt am besten im bett, war grad biken..etz hab ich 2x4 stiche im schienbein - genäht...
hoffendlich geht das gut (sorry, musste etz raus)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juli 2007)

@ SidTheMighty:
Du fährst von Lü die Straße runter bis zu einer Rechtskehre; wenn du da gerade aus fährst, fängt der 1. Trail an. Wenn du wieder auf die Straße triffst, dann ca. 100m bergauf fahren, dann geht auf der linken Straßenseite mitten in der Wiese ein Pfad bergab, der später in den Wald geht. Du kommst dann kurz vor Tschierv wieder raus. Wenn du dich dann links hältst, kannst Du auf der linken Bachseite bis Sta. Maria fahren! Aber den kann ich dir leider nicht aus dem Kopf beschreiben, da ich nicht dede heiße und den Weg erst einmal gefahren bin, und das ist schon 3 Jahre her :-((( Aber vllt. kannst du ihn ja selber auf der Karte nachvollziehen.


----------



## _bergpeter_ (30. Juli 2007)

SidTheMighty schrieb:


> kennst Du Details zu den Trails bei Vna und bei Lü ?


schau mal da: http://www.tourfinder.net/de/mtb/tour/show/659/index.html


SidTheMighty schrieb:


> Bei Bregn del Ors steht bei uns auch noch ein Fragezeichen bzgl. Trails.
> Ne Ahnung wo da der beste Weg ist?


vielleicht hilft dir das: http://www.tourfinder.net/de/mtb/tour/show/664/index.html

bin die beiden abschnitte im Vorjahr gefahren1

und back zum threadthema:
gerade zurück von unserer heurigen dolomitentransalp mit pasubio-finish: 
http://www.tourfinder.net/de/mtb/tour/show/1114/index.html
8 Tagesetappen 
Gesamtkilometer 441km 
Höhenmeter 12.882Hm 
höchster Punkt 2538m 
8 Übergänge über 2000m

1. Tag: Toblach - Pederü (65km, 2396Hm)
2. Tag: Pederü - Pralongia (25km, 1289Hm)
3. Tag: Pralongia - Bellamonte (74km, 1860Hm)
4. Tag: Bellamonte - Passo Brocon (69km, 1980Hm)
5. Tag: Passo Brocon - Marcesina (50km, 1348Hm)
6. Tag: Marcesina - Carbonare (59km, 1422Hm)
7. Tag: Carbonare - Pasubio ( Papa) (47km, 2240Hm)
8. Tag: Pasubio (Rif. Papa) - Torbole (50km, 347Hm)


----------



## karsten71 (31. Juli 2007)

Nessiesaurier schrieb:


> Hallo und Servus,
> 
> Ich starte am 7. August über die Alpen!
> Nachdem sich meine anfänglichen Mitfahrer anders entschlossen haben, starte ich leider alleine. Erst die ganze Vorbereitung und dann nicht fahren, wär schade drum!
> ...



Hi, 
ich starte auch  am 06. oder 07. August von Oberstdorf aus auf der Joe-Route. Und so wie es im Moment aussieht wohl auch allein. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal unterwegs - wir haben ja doch einige Schnittpunkte auf der Route.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## dede (31. Juli 2007)

Wenn du Sa ode So startest wirst du dich vor Gleichgesinnten wohl kaum retten können (falls dir's allein zu langweilig wird !)......


----------



## Rattlesnake (31. Juli 2007)

SidTheMighty schrieb:


> kennst Du Details zu den Trails bei Vna und bei Lü ?



Also wir sind letztes Jahr diese Variante gefahren. Wahrscheinlich kann man aber schon weiter oben von der Strasse abbiegen.

Gruss 
Thomas


----------



## outback-team (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo, wir haben noch 2 PlÃ¤tze frei fÃ¼r diese "Klasse Tour" 17.08.-26.08.07 ca. 570km und 17500hm
Alle Highlights der Alpen in einer Tour, Montafon, Tirol, PrÃ¤ttigau, Engadin, GraubÃ¼nden, Naturpark Livigno, Val-Mora, Uina-Schlucht, Ortlergruppe, Madritsch Joch, EisjÃ¶chel, Jaufental, Pfunderer Joch, Passen Joch, Pustertal, Kronplatz ...und Ã¼ber fantastische PÃ¤sse, geschichtstrÃ¤chtige Steige und herrliche Hochalmen"
Die Tour fÃ¼hrt uns die ersten Tage kreuz und quer durch das Engadin und SÃ¼dtirol um alle Highlights mitzunehmen, dann Ã¼berqueren wir das Brennertal in Richtung Osten, in die Dolomiten Ã¼ber das Pfunderer Joch in Richtung "Kronplatz"...â  

www.outback-team.de


----------



## berti601 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo Martin

Also du fährst Fimberpass runter kommst du am Ende an ein paar Häuser vorbei (Griosch) Gleich zwischen den Häusern schwer zu erkennen geht rechts ein Wiesenpfad in Richtung Gasthaus bzw Hof Zuort. Gibt nur diesen ! Ist ein netter Trial. Du kommst direkt beim Gasthaus raus. Dort würde ich kurze Pause machen (Topfenstrudel, sehr zu empfehlen). Von dort fährst du die Forststraße runter - nimm nicht den Wanderweg Ri. Sent dieser  geht direkt vom Gasthaus rechts weg. Fängt zwar gut an is aber dann mehr Schiebe als Fahrstrecke. Du fährst die Forststraße runter bzw eben dahin. ca. 500 m . Ich sage jetzt ca. Rechter Hand taucht wiederrum ein Trail bzw Wanderweg auf. Schmal wie ein Handtuch. Angeschrieben mit Ri. Sent bzw. Kurhaus Sinestra. Diesen fährst du runter is aber auch a bissl technisch. Du kommst direkt bei dieser Kuranstalt heraus. Fährst über die Brücke und fährst die Forststraße Ri. Sent. Is ein kleines Dörfchen. Jetzt aufpassen. Es kommt der erste Dorfbrunnen- gerade vorbei fährst geradeaus zweiter Dorfbrunnen. Jetzt nicht die Straße runter Ri. Scoul sondern leicht schräg Wanderweg Scoul. Durch eine Kurve mit leichter Steigung. Auf der Kuppe geht links der Wanderweg Ri. Scoul. Is a lässiges souliges Weglein nach Scoul runter. Hoffe dir gedient zu haben. Solltest noch Fragen haben schreib mich an.

Alles Gute für euch

Robert


----------



## herrmann (31. Juli 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Bei uns (mir und 1 bis 4 Freunden) gehts am 11.8. los; Rückkehr am 18. oder 19.
> 
> 1. Tag: Kurz vor 7 mit dem zug von MUC nach Oberstdorf - Schrofenpass - Freiburger Hütte
> 2. Tag: Kristberg - Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte
> ...



kenn ich, bin nur in st.anton gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (6. August 2007)

Hallo!!!!!!!!!!
Sind seit 3 Stunden wieder zurück!!!!!!!!
Tour war der absolute Hammer!!!


----------



## preshi (7. August 2007)

Wir starten gleich (07.08.07; 06:00h) 
Mittenwald -> Riva

Schlafen klappt jetzt leider nicht


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (7. August 2007)

Naja, so eine richtige Alpentour war es zwar nicht, aber immerhin war ich im Alpenvorland. 

Ich bit mit nem Kumpel von Lindau am Bodensee bis zum Königssee geradelt. Allerdings muss man sagen, das wir immer auf Zeltplätzen übernachtet hatten. Wir hatten also jeder Schlafsack und Luftmatratze mit. Gemeinsam waren noch Campingkocher und Zelt dabei. Und natürlich noch jeder seine Sachen. Ein kleiner Rost darf bei Thüringern natürlich auch nicht fehlen 

Das ganze hatten wir dann auf einem Hänger gepackt. War zwar anstrengend, aber nur so hatten wir alles wegbekommen.


----------



## FastMaul (7. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin mal wieder (ziemlich) streng nach Stanciu gefahren, und zwar vom 13.07 - 25.07. folgende Strecke:

1. Tag: (nach Anreise per Bahn) Bayrischzell - Zipflwirt - Brünnsteinhaus (nahe Oberaudorfer Alm); ~ 18 km, ~ 700 hm
2. Tag: Brünnsteinhaus - Thiersee - Dreibrunnenjoch - Kufstein - Söll - Kirchberg - Rettensteinalm - Stangenjoch - Baumgartenalm - Geiselalm; ~ 90 km, ~ 3200 hm
3. Tag: Geiselalm - Wildkogel - Neukirchen - Wald - Gerlos - Gasthaus Grindlalm (Zell am Ziller); ~ 75 km, ~ 2100 hm
4. Tag: Gasthaus Grindlalm - Hippach - Jochberg - Pfitscher Joch; ~ 45 km, ~ 1700 hm
5. Tag: Pfitscher Joch - Fussendrass - Pfunderer Joch - Vintl - Ehrenburg - Moos - Korerhof - Kronplatz Hütte - Kronplatz Trail - Enneberg (Gasthaus); ~ 110 km, ~ 3200 hm
6. Tag: Enneberg - St. Vigil - Fanes - Travenanzestal - Fiames - Cortina - Croda da Lago; ~ 53 km, ~ 2100 hm
7. Tag: Croda da Lago - Passo Staulanza - Alleghe - Feder - Passo Valles; ~ 55 km, ~ 2250 hm
8. Tag: Passo Valles - Val Venegia - San Martino - Tognola - Caoria - Malga Val Cion - Rifugio Refavaie; ~ 48 km, ~ 1350 hm
9. Tag: Rifugio Refavaie - Passo Cinque Croci - Agnedo - Selva - Rifugio A. Marcesina (nahe Rifugio Barricata); ~ 63 km, ~ 2100 hm
10. Tag: Rifugio A. Marcesina - Bivio Italia - Portule - Passo Vezzena - Luserna - Bertoldi - Passo Sommo - Rifugio Stella d'Italia; ~ 80 km, ~ 2200 hm
11. Tag: Rifugio Stella d'Italia - Passo Coe - Monte Maggio Trail - Passo Borcola - Posina - Colle Xomo - Malga Campiglia - Rifugio Papa; ~ 37 km, ~ 1750 hm
12. Tag: Rifugio Papa - Pasubio - Rifugio Lancia - Monte Pazul - Giazzera - Ca Bianca - Rovereto - Malga Somator - Passo Bordala - Santa Barbara - Bolognano - Torbole - Riva; ~ 70 km, ~ 1750 hm
13. Tag: per Bike über Nebenstraßen/Radwege nach Rovereto, dann Rückreise per Bahn

Die insgesamt über 700 km/24000 hm hab ich alleine bewältigt, nachdem mein Kollege (der schon einige Teilstücke der Strecke kennt) abgesprungen ist. Mir ist klar, dass das aus sicherheitstechnischer Sicht nicht so toll ist.

Fazit: Ein Traum ging in Erfüllung! 
 , weil keine Stürze
 , weil keine Pannen
 , weil praktisch kein Regen (von ein paar harmlosen Tröpfchen mal abgesehen; das erste Gewitter erlebte ich kurz nach der Zielankunft in Riva)
Außer dem Teilstück durchs Wildkogelgebiet kannte ich die Strecke noch nicht... was will man mehr?

Allen, die in naher Zukunft zu einem AC aufbrechen, wünsche ich ebensolch traumhafte Bedingungen (Wetter etc.)!

Viele Grüße,
FastMaul


----------



## tintinMUC (8. August 2007)

...die ganze Karawane fährt immer nur von Nord-nach-Süd ... fährt auch mal einer zurück? Ansonsten hab ich da mächtig Gegenverkehr

Etappe 1: Würzjoch - Astjoch - Mühlbach- Vals 
Etappe 2: Vals - Brixner Hütte - Sandjoch - Pfitscherjoch 
Etappe 3: Pfitscherjoch - Geiseljoch - Weidener Hütte 
Etappe 4: Weidener Hütte - Pertisau 
Etappe 5: Pertisau - Lengries 

http://traube-online.net/tourDB/trip.php?tripID=3

...ich werd freundlich winken unterwegs


----------



## mitm_radl_do (8. August 2007)

Servus beinand.

Seit ein paar Tagen sind wir auch von unserem AlpenX2007 zurück.
Die Route ist ganz bestimmt keine unbekannte...






Tag 1, Fimberpass, hier die Abfahrt runter nach Griosch...





Tag 2, Val Uina ..., später noch nach Sulden rauf...





Tag 3, Madritschjoch, ein Traum wurde wahr........





Tag 4, Rabbijoch...viel Schieben raufzu...





Tag 5, Passo Bregn de´l Ors, oder so... Heiß wars...

Unser AlpenX2007 war ein voller Erfolg, keine Pannen, keine größeren Verletzungen, Kaiserwetter. So soll es sein...


----------



## stuntzi (8. August 2007)

jetzt wo's vorbei ist, schreib ich mich der vollständigkeit halber halt auch mal hier rein... 3 monate, 6000km, 130000hm, fast alle inseln und fast alle alpen .

wer den livebericht verpasst hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. August 2007)

Der Schlegeisspeicher...schon beeindruckend  






Schöne Gegend ist der Pfitscher Joch






Dort kann man sich hoch und runter schön austoben...











Und zu vergessen ist natürlich nicht dieser Ort...


----------



## *Trailsurfer (9. August 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal unsere diesjährige Route hier vorstellen. Wir fahren übermorgen zu viert in Kufstein los:
Tag 1: Kufstein-Söll-Brixen-Kirchberg-Aschau (Oberlandhütte)
Tag 2: Aschau-Stangenjoch-Wildkogel-Neukirchen-Krimml-Krimmler Tauern Haus
Tag 3: KTH-Krimmler Tauern Pass-Bruneck- evtl. Kronplatz (Kronplatzhütte)
Tag 4: (Bruneck)-Kronplatz-St. Vigil-Ritjoch-Heiligkreuz Hospiz
Tag 5: HKH-St. Kassian-Pralongia-Arabba-Bindelweg-Bindelweghütte
Tag 6: BWH-Canazei-Moena_Karerpass-Obereggen-Leifers-Kaltern
Tag 6: Kaltern-Altenburg-Grauner Joch-Vervo-Campodenno-Spormaggiore
Tag 7: Spormaggiore-Andalo-Passo San Giovanni-Pietramurata-Riva del Garda

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja unterwegs. Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spass, gutes Wetter und sturzfreie Fahrt. 
Bis denne
Trailsurfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastMaul (10. August 2007)

@ *Trailsurfer:
Falls ihr den Kronplatz noch nicht kennt und es nicht regnet, würd ich an eurer Stelle da hochfahren. Der Trail Richtung Enneberg ist m.E. spitzenklasse!! Ich bin ja (wie immer) nach Stancius Roadbook gefahren, was (wie immer) super geklappt hat. Allerdings muss man gerade bei der Kronplatz-Abfahrt ein bißchen aufpassen, denn es gibt hier viele Abzweigungen. Falls ihr auch nach dem Stanciu-Roadbook fahrt, kann ich euch noch ein paar Hinweise diesbezüglich mitgeben. 

Auf der Kronplatzhütte wollte ich eigentlich auch übernachten, aber die war an dem Tag restlos ausgebucht. Vom Gipfel her rückte ein ganzer Trupp Italiener an... die haben die Hütte an dem Abend komplett vereinnahmt. Ich denke - falls ihr das nicht eh macht - einen Tag vorher reservieren wäre hier sinnvoll.

Ansonsten alles Gute für eure Tour!

Grüße aus Unterfranken 
FastMaul


----------



## Carsten (11. August 2007)

Meinen Breicht gibts auf meiner HP, Fotos hoffentlich auch bald.
Wir waren in den Westalpen und haben wilde Sachen gemacht:






Route: Sion-Aosta-Gran Paradiso-Matterhorn-Zermatt-Sion


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. August 2007)

hi,

andi (alias techstar), martin und ich sind die recht klassische route oberstdorf - gardasee gefahren, wobei wir hier und da ein paar interessante varianten eingebaut haben:

Tag 1: Oberstdorf - Schrofenpass - Steeg - Kaisers - Erlachalpe - Almajurjoch - Leutkirchner Hütte

Tag 2: Leutkirchner Hütte - St. Anton - Rosannaschlucht - Rasthaus Verwall - Konstanzer Hütte - Schönverwallhütte - Verbellener Winterjöchl - Trail zum Zeinissee - Kopsstausee - Galtür - Ischgl - Bodenalpe

Tag 3: Bodenalpe - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Zuort - Kurhaus Sinistra - Ramosch - Sur En - Uina Dadaint - Val D'Uina - Schlinigpass - Sesvennahütte - Schlinig - Schleis - Laatsch - Glurns - Prad am Stilfserjoch

Tag 4: Prad am Stilfserjoch - Busshuttle - Tibethütte - Stilfserjoch - Dreisprachenspitze - Goldseetrail - Furkelhütte - Trail 17 und 5 nach Trafoi - Stilfserjoch - Tibethütte

Tag 5: Tibethütte - Stilfserjoch - Dreisprachenspitze - Umbrailpass - Bocchetta di Forcola - Lago di Cancano - Torri di Fraele - Bormio - Le Prese - Sondalo - Le Prese - Fumero - La Baita

Tag 6: La Baita - Passo dell'Alpe - Gaviapass - Alta Via Camuna 2 bis kurz vor Bocchetta di Corno dei Tre Signori und retour - Gaviapass - Pezzo - Case di Viso - Rif. Bozzi

Tag 7: Rif. Bozzi - Forcellina di Montozzo - Lago Pian Palu - Forte Barba di Fior - Peio - Ossana - Dimaro - Malga Mondifra - Rif. Graffer

Tag 8: Rif. Graffer - Groste Pass - Passo della Gaiarda - Malga Spora - Weg 301, letztlich Weg 302 gen Andalo - Malga di Covelo - Passo San Giovanni - Margone - Ranzo - Castel Toblino - Dro - Riva

in summe waren es gut 450 km und 14400 hm.

das wetter war wieder ziemlich gut - und ein gescheiter wolkenbruch gehört zu so einer tour einfach dazu  

die tagesstatistiken und höhenprofile habe ich schon mal online gestellt, fotos folgen bei gelegenheit.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## gerald_ruis (14. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

unser Bericht der diesjähren AlpenX "Schliersee - Bassano del Grappa" ist fertig und kann zum Schmökern verwendet werden  

Viel Spass bei Lesen & Bilder anschauen


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. August 2007)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> unser Bericht der diesjähren AlpenX "Schliersee - Bassano del Grappa" ist fertig und kann zum Schmökern verwendet werden
> 
> Viel Spass bei Lesen & Bilder anschauen


 
Sehr schöne Doku  
Vielleicht bietet ihr auch mal wieder eine schöne Tour hier im Lande an


----------



## gerald_ruis (17. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Doku
> Vielleicht bietet ihr auch mal wieder eine schöne Tour hier im Lande an


 
Leider hats beim Limes bei dir ja nicht geklappt - kennst ja unser Forum, wir werden betimmt wieder was auf die Beine stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (17. August 2007)

Wir haben vom 30-06 - 06.07 einen 4-Provinzen- Apeninen-Cross gemacht, hocheinsam und traumhafte Gegend  super Trails - entgegen den Aussagen hier im Forum gibt es dort viele schöne Wege, man muss nur wissen wo 
Genauer Tourenverlauf auf meiner HP ( Link unten, Fotos muss ich noch hochladen ) und demnächst mehr zur dortigen Gegend hier im Forum!


----------



## upndown (17. August 2007)

Wir waren zu 4. unterwegs und sind wieder im Lande. Unsere Route war:

1. Garmisch Partenkirchen - Scharnitz - Larchet Alm - Hochalmsattel - Eng - Plumsjoch

2. Plumsjoch - Pertisau - Jenbach - Schwaz - HochfÃ¼gen Sporthotel - RastkogelhÃ¼tte

3. RastkogelhÃ¼tte - Finkenberg - Schlegeisspeicher - PfitscherJoch - Kematen

4. starker Regen, deshalb muÃte die Tour umgeplant werden: statt Kematen - Pfundererjoch - Weitenbergalm - Pfunders - Vintl - Vill - Parkplatz Zumis/ StarkenfeldhÃ¼tte zu einer Fahrt Ã¼ber Sterzing - Parkplatz Zumis - StarkenfeldhÃ¼tte. (99% Asphalt  )

5. StarkenfeldhÃ¼tte - St. Vigil Ritjoch â Heiligkreuz Hospitz 

6. Heiligkreuz Hospitz - Pralongia HÃ¼tte - Cherz - Arabba - Bindelweg - Rifugio viel dal Pan Passo - Pordoi - Canazei - Meida - Moena

7. Moena - Karerpass - Obereggen - Frontanefredde - Trodena - Gfrill

8. Gfrill - Lago Santo - Chembra - Bedollo - San Felice - Vetriolo - Caldonazo

9. Caldonazo - Chiesa - Carbonare - Folgaria  - Rovereto - Riva

Besonders gut gefallen hat uns die RastkogelhÃ¼tte, gÃ¼nstig mit Dusche und gutem Essen. Wir waren der Meinung ein Tag ohne Dusche (PlumsjochhÃ¼tte) reicht. 

16193hm
594km

Keine Pannen, nur ein paar Schrammen


----------



## Elena.! (18. August 2007)

> Besonders gut gefallen hat uns die Rastkogelhütte, günstig mit Dusche und gutem Essen. Wir waren der Meinung ein Tag ohne Dusche (Plumsjochhütte) reicht.




Warum seid ihr nicht einfach runter nach Pertisau, dort gibt´s Zimmer haufenweise. Seid ihr schon spät dran gewesen


----------



## upndown (20. August 2007)

Elena.! schrieb:


> Warum seid ihr nicht einfach runter nach Pertisau, dort gibt´s Zimmer haufenweise. Seid ihr schon spät dran gewesen



Wir waren früh genug auf der Plumsjochhütte, wollten aber den Abend auf dem Berg genießen. Da erträgt man auch eine Katzenwäsche am Brunnen 

Außerdem wars ja geplant, auf der Plumsjochhütte zu übernachten. Jeder kannte deshalb die "Herausforderung".


----------



## black (22. August 2007)

die Tour:

Gries - Portjoch - Sandjoch - Brennergrenzkamm - Enzianhütte 

Enzian - Schlüsseljoch - Pfundererjoch - Vintl - St.Lorenzo

St.Lorenzo - St.Vigil - Fanes - P.so Posporpora - Rif.Croda da Lago

Rif. Croda da Lago - Forc Ambrizzola - Staulanza - Fernazza - Alleghe - Passo. Valles 

Passo Valles - Baita Segatini -  Tognola - Rif.Refavaie 

Rif.Refavaie - Cinque Croci - Val Sugana - Kaiserjäger - Cappella

Cappella - Belvedere - Passo Sommo - Monte Maggio - Posina

Posina - Pasubio - Rovereto - Torbole

451Km
14700hm

kein einizen Platten,Pannen ect...
nur am Limojoch mal Regen, ansonsten top Wetter und am Pfundererjoch weit und breit kein Schnee in Sicht... besser gehts kaum...   

Planungen für 2008 sind schon im Gange...


----------



## ]:-> (29. August 2007)

Hi,
erstmal ein ganz dickes   für eure tollen Berichte und Bilder hier und auf den zahlreichen Homepages. Da weiß ich schon wie ich mich im tristen Herbst bei Laune halten kann...

So, jetzt aber etwas verspätet auch ein paar BIlder von mir (hab das mit der eigenen HP erstmal wieder verworfen, da leider keine Zeit html und css zu lernen)

Also: Route: 
Albrecht, allerdings über Hochtörlhütte und Uina-Schlucht + Sesvennahütte
Gesamt ca. 13.500hm (geplant waren ca. 14.500hm), 500km

*Tag1*: Garmisch -Hochtörlhütte - alter Fernpass- Pians:
ziemlich warm, besonders der alte Fernpass und der Weg dahin durch den Lärchenwald und die alte Via Claudia haben viel Spass gemacht, toll war auch der Eibsee (auch Sonntags absolut keine Probs mit Wanderern! )





*Tag 2*: Pians - St. Anton - Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür - Ischgl - Bodenalpe
immernoch herrliches Wetter, die Straße nach St. Anton war perfekt zum einrollen, vll. 5 Autos auf der gesamten Strecke bis kurz vor Anton, wunderschöner AUfstieg zur Heilbronner durchs FImbertal, am ende nochmal verdammt steil zur Bodenalpe (ist schon toll, wenn man im SOmmer das mitm Bike hochfährt, was man im Winter mit den Skiern runterfährt)





*Tag 3*: Bodenalpe - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Val d'Uina - Sesvennahütte
die Anstrengungen (Fußmärsche) und das schlechtere Wetter werden total von den Eindrücken der genialen Abfahrt vom FImberpass und der Uina Schlucht überdeckt




Fimberpass  (das Grinsen geht garnimmer weg)





*Tag 4*: Sesvenna - St. Maria
sichtweiten von um die 20 Meter haben mir den Tag den ich am längsten geplant habe total versaut. wie ich hier im frühjahr geschrieben habe wollte ich über die Sesvennascharte (2800meter) hinüber nach Sur En um anschließend über den Costanias Pass nach St. Maria zu kommen. Das blieb uns aber angesichts schlechter SIcht und Regen verwehrt, also doch der kurze Weg direkt nach St. Maria. Damit nur ca. 2 Stunden und 1000hm weniger unterwegs als geplant ) 
-kein Foto, war ja alles milchig weiß-

*Tag 5*: St. Maria - Val Mora - Passo Verva -Grosio
ab Italien wieder extrem viel regen, aber sehr nette Trails am Ende des Val Mora durch Latschenwälder





*Tag 6*: Grosio - Passo delle Alpe - Gaviapass
wie man sich über den passo delle alpe der gaviapassstraße nähert ist echt sehr schön, die ganzen rennradler gucken aber schon ein wenig , übernachtung auf dem refugio bonetta am pass, mit rotwein am ofen sitzen und in die karge bergwelt blicken - super





*Tag 7*: Gaviapass - Forcellina di Montozzo - Madonna di Campiglio
abfahrt bei 2,8°C, hatten angesichts der langen Gavia-Abfahrt den ganzen Rucksack an, ansonsten eindeutiger, unumstrittener Höhepunkt der Montozzo Trail - wahnsinn, da muss ich nochmal hin, etwas zäh der letzte Anstieg nach Madonna (zumindest im Regen)




Lago Pian Palu (seit dem Bericht in der 2005er Bike wollte ich da mal hin, jetzt war es endlich soweit)

*Tag 8*: Madonna - Passo Bregn de l'Ors - Riva
super Ausklang und wunderschön am See unterhalb des Passes, anstregnede Passage zum Pass hoch, der Weg war sehr erdig-glitschig, und die Kühe haben auch überall deutliche "marken" gesetzt, nette Wiesen/Schotterabfahrt vom Pass, 

_-sind hier im Forum vll. ein paar der Biker vertreten die oben am Bregn mit Melone Schinken und Bier gefeiert haben und uns schon vorher (Montozzo...) immer mal wieder getroffen haben? - _

dann wurde es aber auch Zeit dass man ankommt, gegen 15:00Uhr dann am LAGO !
Und schöner Ausklang bei Pizza, Pasta und Wein direkt am Ufer




See unterhalb Passo Bregn de l'Ors






So, das war im Ultrakurz-Durchlauf unser AC 2007. Ein herzlicher Dank und ein dickes   an Andreas Albrecht und seine Route, ebenso an alle die mir hier im Forum bei der Planung mit vielen Tipps geholfen haben!

Wir waren vom 05.-12. August unterwegs und haben viele sehr nette Biker getroffen, vielleicht ist hier ja der ein oder andere vertreten, dann lasst mal von euch hören (waren 2 Leutz mit Canyon Nerve und Spezialized Hardtail, meinst war ich mit Open Trails Trikot, roter Regenjacke und schwarzem Buff-Tuch (gemustert) auf dem Kopf unterwegs)

viele Grüße


----------



## B.Z. (3. September 2007)

Wir sind seit Heute wieder zurück und haben die bekannte Albrecht-Route gemacht.

Leider hat es das Wetter ganz und gar nicht gut mit uns gemeint.  

Mein Begleiter ist am Freitag Abend, den 24.08.2007 mit dem Auto nach Riva gefahren, hat dort übernachtet und ist dann mit dem Rennrad Sa / So vom Gardasee über den Reschenpass nach Greinau (bei Garmisch gefahren) ca. 350 Km und 4.000 Hm!!!   Nochmal würde er sich das nicht antun!  

Da ich erst ab dem 27.08.2007 Zeit hatte, hatte ich sein bike und seine Ausrüstung bei mir im Auto und wir haben uns am Montag früh in Grainau getroffen. Diese Lösung hatte den Vorteil (für mich zumindest  ), das wir am Tourstart und -ende ein Auto stehen hatten.

Bereits am Montag hatten wir einen kleinen Regenschauer, obwohl gutes Wetter angesagt war, aber das ganze war noch erträglich.

Am Dienstag sind wir schon im Hotel bei Regen losgefahren und hatten bis St. Anton teilweise wolkenbruchartige Regenfälle. Toller Tourstart!  

Dann wurde es etwas besser und erst Abends ab Ischgl hat es uns wieder richtig erwischt. Die 7 Km bis zur Bodenalpe waren übel. Zu allem Überfluss habe ich auf dieser Strecke den Shimano-Cleat am linken Schuh verloren. Zuhause habe ich die Cleats noch kontrolliert und festgezogen...  

Am Mittwoch haben wir dann das volle Wetterprogramm abbekommen. Bis zur Heidelberger Hütte ging es noch, aber die Schiebestrecke über den Pass war sehr grenzwertig für Körper, Geist und Material...

Starker Regen, Temperaturen um die 4°C, der Weg bestand nur noch aus einem Bach mit Tümpeln und Matschflächen. Rauf wie runter war an Fahren nicht zu denken. Wir haben gefroren wie die Hunde...  und dann noch einen halben Tag links ohne Cleat fahren, bis ich endlich in einem Bikeshop (teuren) Ersatz bekam...

Der Donnerstag war wettermäßig auch nicht viel besser, erst am Freitag wurde es langsam besser. Aber selbst Samstag / Sonntag war es sehr kühl.

So das wars auf die Schnelle, die Albrecht-Route finde ich persönlich wirklich Klasse, nur schade, das das Wetter so bescheiden war.

Das Ganze war trotzdem eine Erfahrung, die ich nicht missen möchte. Interessante Menschen getroffen, tolle Landschaften und Routen erlebt!  

Mit ein bischen Abstand wiederholen wir die Tour vieleicht nochmal, wenn wir sicher sein können, daß das Wetter besser ist.

Ein paar Bilder folgen später.

LG

Bernd


----------



## AK13 (3. September 2007)

1. S-chanf-Scalettapass-Davos-Strelapass-Weissfluhjoch-Parsennfurgga-Strassberg
2.Strassberg-Arosa-Urdenfürggli-Lenzerheide-Muldain-Obermutten
3.Obermutten-Andeer-(Wanderweg bis Innerferrara - schieben/tragen und sinnlose hm Vernichtung)-Juf
4.Juf-Forcellina-Septimer-Maloja-Pontresina-Berninapass
5.Berninapass-Sfazu-Violapass-Trelapass-Livigno-Chaschauna-S-chanf

6.Tagestour: Surlej-Fuorcla Surlej-Val Rosegg-Pontresina-Surlej


----------



## synno (9. September 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Wir sind seit Heute wieder zurück und haben die bekannte Albrecht-Route gemacht.
> 
> Leider hat es das Wetter ganz und gar nicht gut mit uns gemeint.
> ...


Hallo Bernd, hier meldet sich der einsame Reiter an der Brücke von der Karwendelrunde.  
Ich und ein Kumpel sind die Lenggries-3 Zinnen-Runde von Zahn die 1. Sept. Woche gefahren. Wir hatten Regen am 1. Tag, Nullgrad und Schnee am Sattelberg, 20m Sicht bei der Grenze, 15cm Neuschnee auf 1300m am Mittwoch (daher Ausfall der Fahrt über das Pfunderer Joch, da es noch 1100m höher liegt), dann runter vom Schnee über Schneeregen in den Regen. 5°C die nächsten Tage. Ist ein bisschen besser geworden aber erst am Bahnhof in Brixen wurde es so 23° warm. So sind AlpenX-e?! Tolles Erlebnis nichtsdestotrotz.
LG,
Paul


----------



## jan84 (10. September 2007)

Hallo,

7 Tage, Oberstdorf-Freiburger Hütter-Silbertal-Winterjöchel-Neue Heilbronner-Ischgl-Fimbapass-Uina Schlucht-Sesvenna Hütte-Madritsch Joch-Tarscher Alm-RabbiJoch-Haselgruber Hütte-Male-Dimaro-Rifugio Graffer-Passo Bregn d l'Ors-St. Giovanni-Riva

Erster Tag im Regen, danach eigentlich immer gutes Wetter, teils recht frisch. Die ersten 3 Tage bis zur Sesvenna kannte ich schon aus dem letzten Jahr, danach der Teil war größtenteils neu. Die Abfahrt vom Madritschjoch hat mich schwer begeistert, fast alles gefahren. Tarscher Alm der Aufstieg, geiles Panorama, die Abfahrt war mir ein wenig zu "geröllig". RabbiJoch bei sehr dichtem Nebel bis zur Haselgruber, absolut geile Atmosphäre. Rabbijoch runter eigentlich ziemlich schön, leider 2 mal lang gemacht, musste dann im unteren Teil leider den Forstweg abfahren statt weiter Trail. Abfahrt vom Rif. Graffer Landschaftlich sehr geil im oberen Teil. 
Wollten Ursprünglich noch den Tremalzo mitnehmen, sind dann aber halt über Stenico und St. Giovanni nach Riva. Tremalzo dann nochmal als Tagestour für einige am Tag nach Ankunft in Riva. 
Wenn man vom Passo Bregn de L'Ors kommt und die Variante über Stenico u Ponte Arche zum Gardasee nimmt isses meiner Meinung nach aufjedenfall nochmal lohnenswert St. Giovanni mitzunehmen. Letztes Jahr sind wir ab Stenico kompl. Straße nach Riva gefahren, nicht gerade schön . 

Ein paar Impressionen gibts hier (Die falsche Überschrift bitte ignorieren )


grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (10. September 2007)

synno schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd, hier meldet sich der einsame Reiter an der Brücke von der Karwendelrunde.  ... So sind AlpenX-e?! Tolles Erlebnis nichtsdestotrotz.
> LG,
> Paul



Hi Paul,

die ersten 3 Tage hatten wir übelstes Mistwetter.   Aber die folgenden 4 Tage haben für alles entschädigt!  






















Ein Erlebnis, das wir auf jeden fall wiederholen werden, um die Passagen, von denen wir wegen schlechtem Wetter nichts hatten, zu genießen. 

LG

Bernd


----------



## Carsten (10. September 2007)

Hallo,

im Juli war Roland Schymik mit Andreas Albrecht auf seiner Lieblingsroute über die Alpen unterwegs.
Ein toller Film ist entstanden.
Den Trailer kann man ab jetzt online bewundern:

*Trailer​*
Bis der Film ganz fertig wird, dauert noch. Also es wird schon noch dieses Jahr, aber erstmal kommt ja der Korsika-Film Ende September...


----------



## ]:-> (10. September 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Juli war Roland Schymik mit Andreas Albrecht auf seiner Lieblingsroute über die Alpen unterwegs.
> Ein toller Film ist entstanden.
> ...



wow, na da muss ich ja einen haben...dann können wir uns unseren diesjährigen AC nochmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...


----------



## B.Z. (10. September 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Juli war Roland Schymik mit Andreas Albrecht auf seiner Lieblingsroute über die Alpen unterwegs.
> Ein toller Film ist entstanden.
> ...



Der Trailer sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus!


----------



## rasinini (13. September 2007)

Unsere Radtour 2007 ging vom Lago Maggiore zum Gardasee (441km, 12068Hm).






25°C warm in den Bergen, 35°C heiß in den Tälern, kein Gewitter, kein Regen, kaum eine Wolke;

Zwischen dem Comer See und dem Lago d' Idro gibt es kaum Unterkünfte in kleineren Dörfern. Die Leute dort sprechen kein deutsch und kaum englisch, sind aber sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.  Wir wurden überall von Jung und Alt angefeuert.






Noch ein paar Bilder mehr gibt's hier:

http://people.freenet.de/rasinini/2007_7seen.html


----------



## tintinMUC (14. September 2007)

rasinini schrieb:


> Unsere Radtour 2007 ging vom Lago Maggiore zum Gardasee (441km, 12068Hm).



schaut gut aus: hast du da noch ein paar Eckdaten, Pässe, Berge, Orte, trails .. die du in die Runde werfen kannst?


----------



## rasinini (15. September 2007)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> schaut gut aus: hast du da noch ein paar Eckdaten, Pässe, Berge, Orte, trails .. die du in die Runde werfen kannst?



1. Tag:	Anfahrt mit Leihwagen; Locarno (Lago Maggiore) - Mt. Tamaro - Lugano

2. Tag: Lugano - Rif. Mt. Bar - Passo San Lucio - Menaggio (Comer See)
(kilometerlanger Supertrail mit Daueraussicht zwischen dem Rifugio Mt. Bar und dem Passo San Lucio)

3. Tag: Menaggio - Piani di Bobbio
(miserables Essen im Rifugio Stella)

4. Tag: Piani di Bobbio - Passo Branchino - Alpe Corte
(sehr schöne Trails;  herzliche Wirtsleute und gutes Essen in der Alpe Corte)

5. Tag: Alpe Corte -  Passo di Manina - Lago di Iseo
(90 minütige Schlepporgie von Lizzola zum Passo di Manina,  dafür aber herrliches Panorama)

6. Tag: Lago di Iseo - Collio
(Strecke machen)

7. Tag: Collio - Passo a Maniva - Lago d' Idro
(sehr schöne Gegend zwischen Passo a Maniva und Passo del Mare)

8. Tag: Lago d' Idro - Gardasee
nach dem Idrosee gibt es erst kurz vor dem Mt. Caplone wieder Wasser, deshalb in Bondone nochmal alles auffüllen;
absoluter Supertrail mit Traumpanorama zwischen Bocca di Caplone und Mt. Caplone;
teilweise sausteiler Abstieg vom Tremalzo durch eine Geröllrinne (419er) über's Val di Pur zum Ledrosee, Tourenfahrer sollten lieber eine andere Abfahrt nehmen, es gibt ja genug) 

Fazit:
Schöne Tour durch teilweise einsame Gegenden mit vielen Traumtrails, aber auch Strassenabschnitten und Schiebepassagen

Falls es noch Fragen gibt, nur raus damit.


----------



## synno (17. September 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> die ersten 3 Tage hatten wir übelstes Mistwetter.   Aber die folgenden 4 Tage haben für alles entschädigt!
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernd,

Euren Lächeln nach zu beurteilen, sieht es schon so aus, als ob es euch gut gefallen hat. Schöne Bilder, und Regen und Kälte lassen sowieso im Gedächtnis mit der Zeit nach. 

LG,

Paul

Anbei ein paar Eindrücke von unserem Wetter vor 2 Wochen.





Oben am Sattelberg, Grenze Italien





Kematen, Sept. 5, 2007





Limojoch, Fanesnationalpark, Sept. 6, 2007


----------



## powderJO (24. September 2007)

hi @ all, auch wir sind jetzt von unserem ersten alpenx zurück. unterwegs waren wir größtenteils auf der albrecht-route, hatten aber die touren teilweise anders eingeteilt. unser fazit. super tour bei meist super wetter. überraschung: um die jahreszeit ist es in der schweiz recht voll - es war zum beispiel in s-charl unmöglich ein zimmer oder ein lagerplatz zu finden. aber ich bin mir sicher: nächstes jahr starten wir wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinig (28. September 2007)

11.8. - 16.8 sind wir folgende Runde gefahren:

Sölden - Imst - Landeck - See
See - Ischgl - Idjoch - Heidelbergerhütte
Heidelbergerhütte - Fimbapass - Val D'uina - Sesvennahütte
Sesvenahütte - Glurns - Prad - Sulden - Madritschjoch - Zufallhütte
Zufallhütte - Naturns - Eisjöchl - Stettinerhütte
Stettinerhütte - Timmelsjoch - Sölden.

An 4 von 6 Tagen gabs zumindestens Teilweise Regen, aber die wichtigen Pässe waren bei gutem Wetter zu passieren!

350km / 10500hm

Die Runde bekam den Namen IFUE2007 (In Fels Und Eis). Bericht und Bilder hier:
www.besserbiken-club.at


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2007)

Arbeitskollege und ich sind von Mittenwald zum Gardasee geradelt. 9 Tage, 15300 hm und 440 km

15.9: Mittenwald - Hochalmsattel - Plumsjoch - Pill
Schwaz war total ausgebucht (lange Nacht der Musik) und wir haben noch Scherze über die Vorabbuchung der Unterkunft gemacht
16.9: Pill - Geiseljoch - Finkenberg
Sonne Pur ;-))
17.9: Finkenberg - Plumsjoch - Sterzing
Nieselregen bis Plumsjoch - ab dem Plumsjoch ist der 3er Wanderweg ein super Trail
18.9: Sterzing - Schneeberg - Schneeberghütte
der Dauerregen ging dann passend zum Namen in Schnee über
19.9: Schneeberghütte - Moos - Pfelders - Eisjöchl - Naturns
Sonne aber minus 5 Grad - 3800 hm Bergab ;-) - die Sonne hat uns dann bis zum Gardasee begleitet
20.9: Natrurns - Naturnser Alm - Staffler Alm (über Wanderweg 9 und 1)- St. Walburg
21.9: St. Walburg - pso di Rabbi - Madonna die Campiglio
die Abfahrt von der Haselgruber Hütte war einfach nur Klasse - bis auf eine steile Schotterrampe (war aber gut fahrbar) war der Weg auch gut erhalten - hatte laut Forum schlimmeres erwartet
22.9: Madonna die Campiglio - Rif. Graffer (war leider schon geschlossen) - Weg 382 ) - Rif. Vellesinella - Pso Bregn de lors - Weg 333 (na ja) - Stenicio
23.9: Stenicio - Val Lomasona - Rif. Pietro - Gardasee
24.9 Riva (Rad) - Rovereto (Bahn)- Brenner (Rad) - Innsbruck (Bahn)- Mittenwald (Auto)- München
25.9 Tourabschluss auf den Wiesen ;-)
War eine tolle Tour mit allem was ein Alpencross ausmacht - sowohl vom Wetter als auch vom Streckencharakter her - wir haben die Räder in Summe ca. 2000 hm getragen, was dank der Tragetechnik aus dem Forum überhaupt kein Problem war


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

-Schöne bilder ..echt


----------



## on any sunday (11. November 2007)

Westalpencross 2007    Susa-Ventimiglia

in mehr oder weniger bewegten Bildern:

1. Tag  Susa-Col de Finestre-Assietta Kammstrasse-Sestriere
2. Tag  Sestriere-Val Thures-Col Thures-Abris

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-01-02

3. Tag  Abris-Col Agnello-Sampeyre-Rifugio Meira Garnerie
4. Tag  Rifugio Meira Garnerie-Col Sampeyre-Strada dei cannoni-Vernetti-Rifugio Gardetta

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-03-04

5. Tag Rifugio Gardetta-Col de Gardetta-Sambuco-Col de Lombardo-Isola

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-05

6. Tag Isola-Baso du Druos-Lago Valscura-Valderie-Entracque

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-06

7. Tag Entracque-Val Sabbione-Col Sabbione-Col Tenda-Ligurische Grenzkamm Strasse-Rifugio Don Barbera

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-07

8. Tag Rifugio Don Barbera-Ligurische Grenzkamm Strasse-Monte Saccarello-Rifugio Allavena-Passo Langan-Dolceaqua-Ventimiglia

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-08


----------



## Rattlesnake (12. November 2007)

Hi,

wir waren vom 08. - 15.09. auch im Susatal unterwegs.
Haben da bei schönstem Wetter Tagestouren in die umliegenden Berge unternommen.

Sommeiller, Jafferau, Colle della Rho, Mulattierra, Assietta Grenzkamm und Le Janus wurden von uns heimgesucht.

Ein paar Bilder gibt's bei mir im Fotoalbum.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## RICO (12. November 2007)

Ich bin in der zweiten Juli Woche, spontan und alleine, bei Top Wetter eine 7 tägige Trainings Alpencrossrunde gefahren. Es ging von Garmisch über den alten Fernpass, Similaun, Eisjöchel, Jaufenpass, Pfitscherjoch, Tuxerjoch, Brennergrenzkamm und zurück durchs Karwendel.
Bilder sind in meinem Album.

Und im September noch den oben Erwähnten Westalpencross 2007 Susa-Ventimiglia mit on any sunday als Saisonhightlight.

Gruß RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sehne (15. November 2007)

Wen es interressiert: Brenner (wegen Schnee auf Alpennordseite) - Waidbruck (wegen Meinungsverschiedenheiten zum Thema Biketragen) statt Mittenwald - Auer kanns hier www.ueberallbiken.de nachlesen.


----------



## thof (27. November 2007)

Ich war im Oktober für eine Woche mit dem Bike in den Dolomiten und habe eine sensationelle Tour hinter mir. Alles weitere unter 
http://www.bike-strong.de/tours/tour_2007.html


----------



## mitm_radl_do (27. November 2007)

thof schrieb:


> Ich war im Oktober für eine Woche mit dem Bike in den Dolomiten und habe eine sensationelle Tour hinter mir.


@thof: ich hab mir grad deine Fotos angesehn: mehr als sensationell...


----------



## Majatb (29. November 2007)

Wir waren Ende August von Grainau nach Riva unterwegs. Geführt von ULPbike kam das hier heraus:

http://stage6.divx.com/user/Majatb/video/1840189/Transalp-2007

Markus


----------



## duke209 (29. November 2007)

Majatb schrieb:


> Wir waren Ende August von Grainau nach Riva unterwegs. Geführt von ULPbike kam das hier heraus:
> 
> http://stage6.divx.com/user/Majatb/video/1840189/Transalp-2007
> 
> Markus



*IS DAS GEIL !?!??  IS DAS GEIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

geniale Bilder !!!!!!!! Sagmal was ist das den für ein Trail nach dem Tremalzo gewesen ??? Ist der Kameraman (Du ??) den Trail komplett so runter ohne absteigen ?

..man ich dreh durch gerade !! 

EDIT: Thof = deine Bilder sind wie vom anderen Stern.....Wahnsinn diese Natur & Farben !!!


----------



## Majatb (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi Duke, 

der Trail war der Hammer, in der Tat. Wie man ihn findet? Ich kann Dir die GPS-Daten schicken. Und ich bin den größten Teil mit Kamera gefahren. Als ich merkte, dass ich genug hatte, habe ich die Kabel abgemacht und noch mehr Spaß´gehabt ;-) Freut mich, dass das Video Spaß macht.

Markus


----------



## duke209 (3. Dezember 2007)

Majatb schrieb:


> Hi Duke,
> 
> der Trail war der Hammer, in der Tat. Wie man ihn findet? Ich kann Dir die GPS-Daten schicken. Und ich bin den größten Teil mit Kamera gefahren. Als ich merkte, dass ich genug hatte, habe ich die Kabel abgemacht und noch mehr Spaß´gehabt ;-) Freut mich, dass das Video Spaß macht.
> 
> Markus



die daten solltest du mir mal schicken


----------



## thof (3. Dezember 2007)

duke209 schrieb:


> EDIT: Thof = deine Bilder sind wie vom anderen Stern.....Wahnsinn diese Natur & Farben !!!



Danke für die Blumen. Die Bilder sind direkt von der Kamera, nicht nachbearbeitet. Hatte auch Glück, das Wetter hat gepasst!


----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2007)

Majatb schrieb:


> Wir waren Ende August von Grainau nach Riva unterwegs. Geführt von ULPbike kam das hier heraus:
> 
> http://stage6.divx.com/user/Majatb/video/1840189/Transalp-2007
> 
> Markus



absolut klasse, das ganze video, von anfang bis zum schluss


----------



## Elmar Neßler (18. Juni 2008)

hi,

*räusper*

seit etlichen monaten bin ich auch mal wieder kurz online ...

wollte nur für alle, die's interessiert, kurz mitteilen, dass ich nun die schönsten bilder von unserer 2007er tour samt beschriftungen online habe.

könnte ggf. für den einen oder anderen für die diesjährige planung interessant sein.

hier die eckdaten der tour:

1. Tag: 	Oberstdorf - Schrofenpass - Steeg - Kaisers - Erlachalpe - Almajurjoch - Leutkirchner Hütte
2. Tag: 	Leutkirchner Hütte - St. Anton - Rosannaschlucht - Rasthaus Verwall - Konstanzer Hütte - Schönverwallhütte - Verbellener Winterjöchl - Trail zum Zeinissee - Kopsstausee - Galtür - Ischgl - Bodenalpe
3. Tag: 	Bodenalpe - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Zuort - Kurhaus Sinistra - Ramosch - Sur En - Uina Dadaint - Val D'Uina - Schlinigpass - Sesvennahütte - Schlinig - Schleis - Laatsch - Glurns - Prad am Stilfserjoch
4. Tag: 	Prad am Stilfserjoch - Busshuttle - Tibethütte - Stilfserjoch - Dreisprachenspitze - Goldseetrail - Furkelhütte - Trail 17 und 5 nach Trafoi - Stilfserjoch - Tibethütte
5. Tag: 	Tibethütte - Stilfserjoch - Dreisprachenspitze - Umbrailpass - Bocchetta di Forcola - Lago di Cancano - Torri di Fraele - Bormio - Le Prese - Sondalo - Le Prese - Fumero - La Baita
6. Tag: 	La Baita - Passo dell'Alpe - Gaviapass - Alta Via Camuna 2 bis kurz vor Bocchetta di Corno dei Tre Signori und retour - Gaviapass - Pezzo - Case di Viso - Rif. Bozzi
7. Tag: 	Rif. Bozzi - Forcellina di Montozzo - Lago Pian Palu - Forte Barba di Fior - Peio - Ossana - Dimaro - Malga Mondifra - Rif. Graffer
8. Tag: 	Rif. Graffer - Groste Pass - Passo della Gaiarda - Malga Spora - Weg 301, letztlich Weg 302 gen Andalo - Malga di Covelo - Passo San Giovanni - Margone - Ranzo - Castel Toblino - Dro - Riva

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht ,lange nichts gehört


----------

